# New Country Folks Chapter



## EBorraga

We are starting a new Chapter for people in Southern Indiana, Kentucky and Tennessee. I hope there is a few of you guys out there interested in it.


----------



## Gary Max

Add me to the list-----I am sure more folks will find their way over here.


----------



## creativewriting

Oh... how I long for the 'VILLE.  I grew up in that area and miss it dearly.  My only taste is around Christmas now.  I found once you marry an NC woman they don't stray far from the family.  don't get me wrong NC is nice, but home is still home!

Thanks,


----------



## Gary Max

Heck I think that would make you "Country Folks"----this group is open to any of our neighbors.


----------



## EBorraga

Pretty funny. I got quite a few family that lives close to you in Winston Salem. Heck I agree you should join the group. It's a good neighbor thing.


----------



## Oldwagon

I'm in.  Todd


----------



## Chasper

I'm in.  Here on the southern coast of Indiana we are so close to Kentucky that you can hear the horses.


----------



## Dan26

What the heck...count me in, too.


----------



## jimofsanston

My wife and i went thru Tennessee for vacation this year. we went thru this town stopped for gas. It was beatiful and clean. She wants to move there. Ya'll have a very nice area over there.


----------



## Gary Max

Jim next time you get over this way stop in----Heck Country Folks always have a pot of coffee on or a cold glass of tea in the frig.
Looks like we have 5 folks signed up----


----------



## snowman56

You guy's better keep an eye on Gary.Looks like you are off to a goo start.


----------



## Gary Max

Don't they already have a chapter for Texans??????????


----------



## snowman56

Yes.Greater Houston and Central Texas


----------



## leehljp

Country folks - I remember many a day sittin' on the porch in a rocker with an uncle or two, or a neighbor or my granddad and them rocking slowly, occasionally whittling something. Conversations consisted of a word or two, 5 minutes pause, another word or two, another 5 minute pause - waste a whole day to 5 minutes of actual talk and solved the whole world's problems, or at least the local problems! 

When I get back to the States, I am joining this group! :biggrin:

God has a sense of humor for sure: I grew up (til' I was 18) with my nearest neighbor 2 miles away (3 by road) and ended up in Tokyo, Osaka and Nagoya/Toyota - Metro areas of 30 million, 20 million and 10 million respectively!


----------



## creativewriting

I am usually not one for long distance relationships, but Gary extended the offer and I am not one to turn down good southern hospitality.  Where's the Bourbon and the Horse's.  Any of you guys do the St. James art show.  I try to get up there every year for that.  One of these days (time permitting) I wouldn't mind trying to Jury into the show.


----------



## Gary Max

Hank -----I have a rocker sitting on the proch you can test drive anytime you want


----------



## Gary Max

creativewriting said:


> I am usually not one for long distance relationships, but Gary extended the offer and I am not one to turn down good southern hospitality. Where's the Bourbon and the Horse's. Any of you guys do the St. James art show. I try to get up there every year for that. One of these days (time permitting) I wouldn't mind trying to Jury into the show.


 
I did St James two years ago----$1250.00 to set up---$150.00 to park
Did not have a good location and just covered expensives.


----------



## creativewriting

Holy Cow!  It has probably been 10 years or so since my mother stopped doing the show.  Can you say inflation!  If I remember it was $600 at the time and it really paid to have a premium spot.  The foot traffic on the side streets was always bad.  Don't they have another show a couple streets down that goes on at the same time?


----------



## leehljp

Gary Max said:


> Hank -----I have a rocker sitting on the proch you can test drive anytime you want



I am coming your way. Just give me about 18 months! :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max

creativewriting said:


> Holy Cow! It has probably been 10 years or so since my mother stopped doing the show. Can you say inflation! If I remember it was $600 at the time and it really paid to have a premium spot. The foot traffic on the side streets was always bad. Don't they have another show a couple streets down that goes on at the same time?


 

We where on the end of a side street ---really sucked


----------



## EBorraga

They used to have another show at the same time until this year. The city went crazy, jacked the prices for a spot, and wouldn't let the local groups have a booth in their yard unless they paid a fee which was crazy high.


----------



## EBorraga

Alright fella's. The name of this chapter is going to be Southern In, Ky, Tn  Chapter.


----------

